# Over aggressive new flux?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tried this new flux from the trade show. It's called orange eco and supposedly water soluable. Soldered up fine, no problem but it seemed to be aggressive with it's cleaning power. Maybe too good. Where the flux melted and ran, it turned the copper bright, brighter than if you sand it. So far, no green, but it's only been two day.

My question is twofold. 
-Has anyone tried this flux and what did they think?
-Got any ideas how to test the corrosiveness before i switch brands?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Tried this new flux from the trade show. It's called orange eco and supposedly water soluable. Soldered up fine, no problem but it seemed to be aggressive with it's cleaning power. Maybe too good. Where the flux melted and ran, it turned the copper bright, brighter than if you sand it. So far, no green, but it's only been two day.
> 
> My question is twofold.
> -Has anyone tried this flux and what did they think?
> -Got any ideas how to test the corrosiveness before i switch brands?


 Sounds like my kinda stuff thanks for the review:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

have you cut the fitting in half and beat it apart to check for coverage of the solder?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got samples this year at the trade show in Long Beach. I asked some co-workers to bring me more from the show in Costa Mesa.

I dig this stuff.

Goes on thick and adheres to the pipe so well, so you use less of it. Solder flows at lower temperature so you can turn your torch down. You could almost get away with switching to propane. The viscosity resists water, so you can use it in less than ideal situations. Will not turn green, did my own test and this stuff is the real deal. Best part? Double the amount for the same price as Everflux. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Next time, wipe the excess flux off before you heat the joint.:whistling2:


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Was given to us to try out. First impression was def good. It really did well with wet joints. I only used it a few time in " live" testing, lol but was very impressed. I can't say about the run b-c I can get really picky at times about whipping down joints. HEY! I barely get to run copper anymore, gotta make it look good when I do , lol

Good stuff, but nope-never cut open to see how it ran.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

how does it hold up in hot weather? In Florida the hot weather flux still melts.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I have two jars of it, haven't used it yet....Gotta repipe coming up and I'll do a few joints with it then.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Anybody got a name on this stuff ??? Would like to give it a try !


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

OOPS !!! Orange Eco ,,, just saw that


----------

